# Out of work...



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't worked since dec 19th. There is a huge job going on at google at the moment. According to my training director I am not allowed back on the site per the GC. Read here for that story http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/fired-58597/. Im starting to feel like this apprenticeship is a waste of my time if I cant get on OJT hours. I really hate to think or even feel this way because I really wanted to get into the apprenticeship and it just seems like everything is going to ****.... fwiw I am the ONLY apprentice not working.

any suggestions?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You f-ed up.

Work a temp job till you are dispatched, you are foolish to consider a union apprenticeship a waste of time. You're not thinking clearly because you're upset.

Then, when you are dispatched again - don't f-up anymore.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You crossed red tape and got kicked off site. Sounds like routine procedure. Then you whined about it. Now you have to wait your turn on the list until the union has something else for you. 

You signed up for it.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

you could not do something as simple as staying out of the danger zone ,i would get rid of you to


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All the large data projects I have been on are very tight with safety and have a one strike policy. 
For years unions touted the need for additionally safety we finally have it and you thumbed your nose at it.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

ampman said:


> you could not do something as simple as staying out of the danger zone ,i would get rid of you to


Everyone screws up, both you and I will many times before it's over. 

We do not all get caught, but when we do, the man in the mirror is at fault. Just try to correct yourself.

If you do not f- up, could I please see the nail scars in your hands?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well who would have thought, I talked to the business manager at the hall yesterday and I get a call this morning for a job.:thumbsup: I honestly think the training director was blowing smoke up my ass.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Well who would have thought, I talked to the business manager at the hall yesterday and I get a call this morning for a job.:thumbsup: I honestly think the training director was blowing smoke up my ass.


Good for you.

Follow the ****ing rules this time :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe I'm reading something between the lines, or maybe I'm just a cranky old fart, but it sounds to me like you have an attitude problem and aren't going to make it. hopefully I'm wrong, and you're going to be the best electrical tradesman ever.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Well who would have thought, I talked to the business manager at the hall yesterday and I get a call this morning for a job.:thumbsup: I honestly think the training director was blowing smoke up my ass.


Blah, blah, blah.

Everybody's trying to screw you over. Poor little you.

Boo hoo.

Don't come back here whining again when you get smoked the next time. A bounty on your crew. A training director blowing smoke up your @ss. Gimme a break.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

a good apprentice knows they are going to be treated as less than whale **** and find a way to work and learn through the pure frustration.


----------



## Big CHris (Apr 18, 2012)

Fistiofbolts that made me lol. My first day of the first year there was a whale drawn on the whiteboard before class started and we were all made aware of the fact that we were lower than whale s**t.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> I haven't worked since dec 19th. There is a huge job going on at google at the moment. According to my training director I am not allowed back on the site per the GC. Read here for that story http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/fired-58597/. Im starting to feel like this apprenticeship is a waste of my time if I cant get on OJT hours. I really hate to think or even feel this way because I really wanted to get into the apprenticeship and it just seems like everything is going to ****.... fwiw I am the ONLY apprentice not working.
> 
> any suggestions?


Grin an bear it because life gets tougher than this. Some apprentii don't get enough hours for 6 or 7 years, in some locals journeymen can expect to wait a year or more to get a job if they don't travel. Some companies have a culture of corruption and have sycophants for foremen, in other words, shady outfits with a$$-kissers all around trying to suck up to the boss or owner. Companies like that are resentful and callous towards safety and send their apprentices to the hospital and the morgue. 

Plus you gotta think about the people putting up red tape too. They don't want to drop a piece of scaffold or 6 foot diameter pipe and make a shambles out of some guys head. They might be 200 feet above and don't want to be burdened by guarding a fenced-off area that shouldn't need to be guarded if people simply followed the rules.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big CHris said:


> Fistiofbolts that made me lol. My first day of the first year there was a whale drawn on the whiteboard before class started and we were all made aware of the fact that we were lower than whale s**t.


And the point is driven home when you're the guy smearing whale cum all over a set of big black wires going into a conduit.


----------



## liverstos (Jun 11, 2007)

I was also fired years ago from such a site, Intel for me. I was doing a job that the foreman and I talked about, but that we did not follow company procedure to perform. It happens sometimes that we screw up. My advice is to stay with the apprenticeship, no matter how much you may want to quit, unless you genuinely don't like the work. In which case, talk to your training director, and do it through the official process. This trade can be a job that you eventually grow to enjoy doing, but you have to pay your dues through the apprenticeship. Being fired is not the end of the world, it just means you screwed up, and lived to tell about it.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Big CHris said:


> Fistiofbolts that made me lol. My first day of the first year there was a whale drawn on the whiteboard before class started and we were all made aware of the fact that we were lower than whale s**t.


I heard a similar story from a journeyman I had, anthony. you arent in phoenix are you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am glad you are back to work now maybe a little attitude adjustment is in order?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea, I am glad to be back, hope all goes well comes monday.






99cents said:


> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Everybody's trying to screw you over. Poor little you.
> 
> ...


Your so quick to judge.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

ozzy1990 said:


> well who would have thought, i talked to the business manager at the hall yesterday and i get a call this morning for a job.:thumbsup: *i'm honestly thankful they are going to give me another chance. I sure learned my lesson and won't let that happen again*.


fify


----------



## Big CHris (Apr 18, 2012)

fistofbolts said:


> I heard a similar story from a journeyman I had, anthony. you arent in phoenix are you?


Nope i'm from Lu252 in Ann Arbor MI.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Big CHris said:


> Nope i'm from Lu252 in Ann Arbor MI.


funny how these things spread in the union


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its weird, I went from a dirty ole steel factory to a "clean room" where you cant even sneeze inside. I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Your so quick to judge.


You're not difficult to figure out.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Its weird, I went from a dirty ole steel factory to a "clean room" where you cant even sneeze inside. I like it.:thumbsup:


Yeah, I'll give you about a week there.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> Yeah, I'll give you about a week there.


Considering he has president's day off, maybe a touch longer.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I get you guys can forecast weather and tell fortune's better than miss Cleo.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I was on a job once where a JW fell off a girder 20' up, over 1' of mud and wasn't tied off.

He would have been OK if his head had not hit a foremans desk. 

He was DOA and OSHA shut the job down for a week, while they investigated.

A thousand guys lost a weeks pay, not good.


----------

